# AI Prime HD?



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

How many people are running a prime HD? Do you like it?

I'm considering putting 2 over my 65g tall. I'd basically be using it to cover 18" x 18" (x2) to a depth of 24". I'd like it mounted relatively close to the water, likely something in the 6-8" range.

Wonder if anyone will have them on sale for black firday/cyber monday up here.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I am using it on my frag tank and like it. But my frag tank is only 5 Gal or so. So not sure if two for 65 gal tank would be enough or not.


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was looking at them I came up with the conclusion that 3 were needed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I can't do 3 as I have a plastic center brace from the trim. That's why I was looking at 2 units, each doing essentially an 18x18x24 tank


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

I wouldn't plan on keeping any sps/lps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

What I ended up doing was ordering a ati sunpower 6x39 non dimmable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Hmmmm, maybe back to the drawing board then. I'm not keeping sps/lps now, other than montis, but would like the option one day. I'd prefer to stick with LEDs.


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was stuck on led at first as well after talking to far too many people I was convinced to get a t5 and add something like reef brights too it if I wanted increased power and shimmer I don't really need more power but I still want them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

I have 2 AI Hydra 26s. 
A reefbrite xho 36 inch 
And an LED blue strip from AquaticLife. 
All over a 90 gallon. Sps is doing fantastic as well as all other specimen


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I just picked one up, waiting for it to be shipped. It will go over my 29G biocube. looking forward to replacing the crappy PC lighting finally!


----------

